

Stimulus Update: $0.9T and counting. - newt0311
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123307183916519783.html?mod=djemITP

======
quoderat
It's going to be interesting to see what's the next step when the stimulus
doesn't work -- which I doubt it will.

